# [H] [PVP - LUCIFRON] <CORE> - SEMI-PROGRESS GILDE REKRUTIERT!



## Renzu-Core (11. Januar 2020)

*Die Gilde „Core“ rekrutiert starke Spieler für den kommenden Content!*

Seid gegrüßt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den aktuellen Raidkader und den kommenden Content (BWL & ZG) suchen wir derzeit noch ambitionierte und starke Spieler.

Wir selber sehen uns als >Semi-Progress-Gilde<. Das heißt, dass wir einerseits den aktuellen Content progressiv clearen und auf der anderen Seite den Real-Life Aspekt der Member nicht außer Acht lassen werden.
Unsere Spielerschaft beherbergt sowohl Classic- Neulinge sowie auch erfahrene Veteranen. Im durchschnitt sind unsere Mitglieder +25 und älter.

 

*Core’s Recruting-Status*

 

_Shaman (Heal)_ *-High-*
_Priest (Heal)_ *-Medium-*
_Warlock_ *-Medium-*
_Rogues_ *-Medium-*

 

Wenn ihr glaubt top Ausnahmespieler zu sein, könnt ihr Euch auch gerne initiativ bewerben.

 

*Was Core dir bieten wird:*


eine erfahrene und zielorientierte Gilden-/Raidleitung
Fokussierte und ambitionierte Gilden-Member
Rollen- und Klassenleiter
Progress im aktuellen Content
ein angenehmes, atmosphärisches und dynamisches Team
PVP – Action
Raid Logs (Leistungsnachweis)
DKP – System
Discord – Server
Homepage
*Was Core von dir erwartet:*


Eine optimale Raid-Vorbereitung
(Skillung, Enchant, Buff-Food, Elixiere etc., Strategie und Knowledge)
Spiel- und Klassenverständnis
leistungsorientiert, kritikfähig, motiviert, fokussiert, teamfähig
angenehme Persönlichkeit
du solltest das 18. Lebensjahr erreicht haben
Engagement und Einsatzbereitschaft
*Core‘s Raidzeiten:*


Montag: 20-23 Uhr (Standard)
_Dienstag: 20-23 Uhr (Progress Tag)_
Donnerstag: 20-23 Uhr (Standard)
_Der Raid-Invite beginnt um 19:30 Uhr._

 

*Core’s Loot-System*


DKP – System mit Prioritäten Liste
*Core’s aktueller Raid-Status:*


Molten Core 10/10
Onyxias Lair 1/1
Sollten wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, zögere nicht und bewerbe dich jetzt unter:

 

-www.u.nu/g9rw- (Bewerbungsformular)

Oder für weitere Informationen:

-www.core-lucifron.de-

 

Renzu
Recruting

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

